# Strengths and Weaknesses.



## dpolston

It's funny what inspires me throw some questions to you all... but I was in the shower this afternoon and... a question blossomed! We all (hopefully) know our strengths and weaknesses in photography but what are some of the things you would admit too?

Weakness: I'd have to say my weakness is practical DOF. I get pretty good results sometimes, but more often than I want to admit, it's accidental. I need to practice more. If I need it, I fake it in post. I need to stop that.

Strengths: I think I have a strong ability to shoot a "classic corporate head shot". I haven't done one in a long time, but last night I set up the strobes in my tiny dining room and within 3 shots, I was dialed in. I think I can do them in my sleep. 

What's up with you?


----------



## monkeykoder

Weakness:  Lack of artistic sense

Strength:     I'll tell you when I find one. (technical probably once I get more used to the camera.


----------



## bhop

weaknesses: manual focus, keeping my viewfinder straight, not being able to just lift my camera and shoot strangers when they're looking my way... 

strengths: i'm not really sure


----------



## dpolston

_(That seems strange... over 30 hits and only 2 posts. I guess people are uncomfortable self analyzing themselves.)_


----------



## Peanuts

Weakness: I suck at keeping up with communication. I have this really bad habit recently of promising things then accidentally forgetting to get back to them.  My facebook page is a testimony to this. Every now and then I make announcements "if I haven't gotten back to you when I should have, facebook/email/MSN/yell at me!!!" and it is amazing how many people are suddenly yelling at me  (yes this is photographically related. I literally just had another email come in after posting this "haven't heard back from you on..." EEK!)
But photographically. Probably cropping right in camera.

Strengths: Uhh.. *shrug*


----------



## Ls3D

Weakness: Remaining calm and undistracted during semi exciting shoots, being bold regarding human subjects and pretty girls. Knowledge about what settings to nail a shot, admitting total noob factor in public forums 

Strengths: Finding a new angle, almost all aspects of editing, actually having camera and fresh batteries on hand, not taking critiques too personally 

BTW - Liked your other Avatar, this one is a little Al Gore.

-Shea


----------



## Christina

weakness - learning as much as i should, i tend to shoot & get lucky sometimes, but sometimes get frustrated and dont study up, so i dont learn from my mistakes, but im trying...
learning how to use my photo editting programs & not give up so easy.

strengths - i have a million creative idea's ( but a weakness of putting them in form ) 

Im hoping that now i have a little more time, i can focus, i might not be very good but i really wanna get better, i just have to focus, focus, focus.


----------



## WildSpirit

Strengths - I am creative and easy to be around ( I hope ) I get told often that  I make people relax quickly. 
I am expeimental and corageous with studio lighting . I use props well and find posing people easy ( regardless of their size) 
I only ever use manual settings - in fact I have never once even used anything auto on my 5D - I feel really comfortable behind the camera.


Weakness - PP - Everything about it, I totally suck at photoshop I am doing all I can to improve this! 
I struggle sometimes changing the DOF during shoots and remaining composed and fluid. 
I also am not great at using natural light well, I am also trying to rectify that this year.

 

Cool thread


----------



## Josh66

Strengths:  I feel that I have a pretty good understanding of the technical aspects of photography.  I know what settings, filters, or lighting I need to get the image I want, and I generally compose my shots well.  I know how I want it to look, and I am able to achieve that.

Weaknesses:  Creativity.  I don't really know if it's even possible to change this (can you "learn" creativity?).  A lot of my pictures look pretty boring to me, even if the technical side is executed flawlessly.


----------



## Battou

Strengths: Techinal display as I call it (there is prolly a real term for it but), Generally a very mundain type of photography that generally finds it's way into a filing cabnit somewhere. It's more than a snapshot but it's as far from artistic and/or journalistic as it can be, but not as refined as product photography. Automobile damage (or lack thereof), structure exteriors and what not, just ment to show something specific.


Weaknesses:.....Too many to list.....but what the hey lets try right

1. PP, I have grown so accustomed to doing it all in those little black boxes I adorn myself with with minimal viewers of the final image, I never really cared about things like eliminating powerlines, poles or other random objects to make the image satisfying to those with no true interest in the actual subject.

2. Composition, artistic and journalistic imagery composition eludes me, sometimes I stumblenutz on to it for a shot or two but attempts to repeat meet with failure.

3. Candid shooting, I can be a sticler for focus at times, I just can not pull up the camera and hit the release (this applies to AF as well, I tend to hold the button halfway for a few additional seconds just because I don't trust it)


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Strengths:* B+W visualisation. Framing in camera. Basic composition.

*Weaknesses:* Creative imagination. Dealing with people subjects. Studio lighting.


----------



## dpolston

Ls3D said:


> BTW - Liked your other Avatar, this one is a little Al Gore.




<ouch> That hurt dude!   lol

I was trying to show people my conservative face. "_Corporate America Rulz_!"

<man... I crack me up!>


----------



## usayit

Weakness:  
* I'm a rusher... I have a tendency to rush a lot of things in my life including the creative process of creating of photograph.  I've gotten into a good habit of recognizing it and stopping for a breather to slow me down.  
* Strobes.... I need to learn more about them.  
* Lack of time to dedicate to photography

Strength:  
* I'm a lover of photography.  
* I like to think that my strength is composition which is the part of photography I enjoy most.
* I'm a sponge willing to learn anything and everything... if there is a time or someone to teach.


----------



## dpolston

I would say that one on my strengths is composition too. I might not light it as I should (_weakness_) but I can compose a shot with the lens cap on! 

I would have to say that I am a great at working with people. I've been told that I don't know what a stranger is, because I'll talk to anybody as if I've known them my entire life. I think that is a _HUGE _asset.

Another weakness I have is pushing my camera. Meaning that if I need to bump up the shutter speed I also need to change the iso to compensate and so forth (I had the same trouble with film). A _HUGE _weakness is the simple lack of "book knowledge" of basic photography. I am 100% self taught. Not even a class in high school and this is a big, big weakness. (I need to take some classes to better understand the basics.)


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Strength: I can figure out which way is up fast and bring the shots to prove it

Weakness: Objective critique. If I don't like an image, it's really hard to find something good in it. That's including my own.


----------



## Drake

Strength:
- Post processing - I might know a trick or two in Photoshop

Weaknesses:
- I tend to overdo the post processing
- In camera framing - most of my photos need cropping after downloading them to my pc
- I am not much of a people photographer, I rarely shoot anyone - a really bad bad habit


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Strength-  I am very good at being in the right place at the right time to get a shot.  

Weakness-  Post processing.  My photoshop skills could be much, much better.  However, for most of the stuff I shoot, PP is kept to a minimum, or it is done by someone else besides me.  In the long run, though, it has just made me lazy on learning to make my PP skills better.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut

Strengths: Good with people and at getting myself into good positions via negotiation.

Weaknesses: Many. Especially holding the camera straight - I'm forever rotating slightly in PS. I need to know much more about lighting and I need to learn to learn much much more about film (just bought a medium format film camera so hopefully on the road to taking care of that)


----------



## Antithesis

Strengths: I learn really fast, good at finding different ways to do things and am somewhat creative. I also like to learn new techniques and skills, but once I feel I've mastered something I almost get bored with it. 

Weaknesses: I tend to be overly critical of my own work and get impatient with still being new to photography. I see a cool shot and I want to be able to mimic an effect or angle like asap. I guess it's inspiration to learn even more, but it's still sort of frustrating. I also have a lack of motivation if I feel like I'm in a rut which happens all too often.


----------



## dpolston

I have found more about me.

I have a strong ability give rather good advice (imo) to people regarding photography business and advertising things. I am a good "motivator and cheerleader" but I lack the aggressive nature on the "money" side of my business (hobby) to be more profitable. Example: if I take a shot of some business (I shoot mostly corporate work) and offer a 20x30 print (which I sell for $350), I will print out a 12x16 and give that to them (I sell those for $150) as a thank you. Stupid! I should give away a 5x7 and sell the others. So, my weakness is not taking my own advice.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Weaknesses: Getting exposure right on camera.
Rushing things, not thinking before taking a shot (like it was said before, at least I recognize this and try to change it.
... to name some.

Strengths: Vision. I know when a good photo can be made... I just don't know how to.

I'm humble enough to take advice, learn and recognize my mistakes

I observe / read / listen more than I post / say / write.


----------



## Antithesis

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Weaknesses: Getting exposure right on camera.
> Rushing things, not thinking before taking a shot (like it was said before, at least I recognize this and try to change it.
> ... to name some.
> 
> Strengths: Vision. I know when a good photo can be made... I just don't know how to.
> 
> I'm humble enough to take advice, learn and recognize my mistakes
> 
> I observe / read / listen more than I post / say / write.



I'm in a similar boat with the rushing pictures. I've kinda gotten the "Take as many pictures as possible, atleast one will be good" mantra stuck in my head by my dad. I'm slowly learning to take a few more moments to compose every shot rather than hoping for strength in numbers and it's definetely starting to pay off.


----------



## Alpha

Weaknesses: Lack of money and time.

Strengths: Everything I have the time and money to do.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Strengths: I am willing to try new things and experiment with my gear. 
Weaknesses: The end products of the experiments are rarely good.


----------



## monkeykoder

Trenton Romulox said:


> Strengths: I am willing to try new things and experiment with my gear.
> Weaknesses: The end products of the experiments are rarely good.



You forgot to list your severe case of GAS to your list of strengths/weaknesses...  I'm just saying this because I'm jealous of course.


----------



## dpolston

Trenton Romulox said:


> ...The end products of the experiments are rarely good.



I can _so _relate! Most of the time when this happens I start yelling at the camera and say "_C'mon! You can do this_!"


----------



## Trenton Romulox

monkeykoder said:


> You forgot to list your severe case of GAS to your list of strengths/weaknesses...  I'm just saying this because I'm jealous of course.



GAS?


----------



## monkeykoder

Gear Acquisition  Syndrome.


----------



## dpolston

I think we all suffer from that.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Oh, yeah. Well, I don't really have bills to pay so my money just goes into photography. I mean, I can understand one's jealousy. Eventually I will have to start paying for other stuff though, so I figure, acquire now for when I won't be able to later. Ya' know?

So yes: 
Strengths: No bills to pay.
Weaknesses: Makes me hated.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't hate you I just wish you lived closer to me so I could borrow your gear   My dad's stuff just isn't the same quality.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

monkeykoder said:


> I don't hate you I just wish you lived closer to me so I could borrow your gear   My dad's stuff just isn't the same quality.



Oh, yeah, sometimes my friend tries to borrow my stuff. I let her borrow my D80 and its kit lens a few months ago. It came back in one piece. But I'm not gonna let her at my D300 or 180mm or 14-24mm. Funny you mention your dad, he's the one that is buying my D80 body and 180mm lens off of me. He used to be huge into photography, but then when kids started poppin' up he sort of gave up on it, but now he wants to get back into it. Sadly, I'll have to teach him all the digital stuff because he, well, let me put it this way, I had to teach him four different times to use email.


----------



## dpolston

Trenton Romulox said:


> Strengths: No bills to pay...



So... where do I send you my B&H wishlist invoice? Hummm?    =o)


----------



## Trenton Romulox

dpolston said:


> So... where do I send you my B&H wishlist invoice? Hummm?    =o)



HAHA. Hmm, send it to someone charitable. 

So, not me.


----------



## dpolston

rofl!


----------



## Big Bully

Wow listing my strengths and weaknesses will take a WHILE!!!

Ok so listing my weaknesses will take awhile... lol

Weakness: Technical Jargon, remembering what the differences between teh f-stops are. No clue as to what ISO is. I have an issue of blurriness when I don't use auto focus, creativity, lack of resources, lack of camera equiptment, and money to buy some. Photoshop, lighting, lack of marketing skills, marketing my product and myself.

Strengths: Action shots, sunsets, black and white photos, using sepia tone, dark room, developing film.


----------



## mrodgers

Big Bully said:


> Weakness: Technical Jargon, remembering what the differences between teh f-stops are. No clue as to what ISO is. I have an issue of blurriness when I don't use auto focus, creativity, lack of resources, lack of camera equiptment, and money to buy some. Photoshop, lighting, lack of marketing skills, marketing my product and myself.


Thanks for listing all my weaknesses so I don't have to type it all out  

Weakness:  What Big Bully typed.

Strengths:  Making foam cushioning for camera cases out of raw polypropylene or polyethylene plastic beads.  I have no strengths for photography, but I can make any soft and light density molded expanded polypropylene foam you want to line your camera case with  

You can skip the molded foam bead polyethylene for your camera case.  It was found to scratch Dell computer and monitor cases even though it is softer feeling to the touch.


----------



## Stranger

Weakness: Motivation (cold weather is killer)

Strengths: Will to learn


----------

